# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Ice Fishing anyone?

## hunter63

Though I would share a few pic's of a ice fishing shanty, just so all you southern boys could see what your missing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NightShade

Holy crap!!
Sweet setup!  I love ice fishing!..though I don't have such luxurious accommodations...
I start a fire on my beach and toss some beers in a pile of snow... I have fun...but boy am I jealous now!

----------


## rebel

Sweet!  I'm envious of that set-up.

Here's a pic of mine.  I'm a reb so, it's not as nice.  One day I'll have to step it up.

----------


## Pal334

If you were a real friend, you could haul that up north so that Sourdough could have a fancy "outhouse" in his "maturing" years when he moves back to his cabin. May even help him attract some women folks up his way.      Just saying,,,,,,,,,

----------


## tipacanoe

Hope the owner of that "camp" doesn't get any slush, or he will have a heck of a time getting that off the ice.  There are a lot of nice shacks around here, but don't know of any that nice.  I think that is the difference in a camp and a shack.  Most of the one's you see around here only weigh a couple of hundred pounds at most..

----------


## hunter63

Ollie and Swen, drilling a hole in the ice.
Large booming voice from above, "There is no fish under the ice"

Ollie and Swen, look at each other, shrug and keep drilling.
Large booming voice from above, "There is no fish under the ice"

Ollie and Swen, look at each other, then look everywhere around them, then go back to drilling.
Large booming voice from above, "There is no fish under the ice"

Ollie and Swen stop drilling, and yell out, "God is'at you"????

Large booming voice, "No, Rink manager"!





Just thought I would throw that out there.

The Shanty isn't mine, pic's from a buddy, but the are quite a few around northern Wisconsin and Minnesota.
I would be Ollie or Swen, LOL, with my bucket and ice drill.

Some even have over nite accommodations and are for rent.
Can you say, Man Cave?

----------


## crashdive123

That's a pretty slick set-up.  As far as a replacement for Sourdough's outhouse???  I seven holer might spoil him.

----------


## hunter63

> That's a pretty slick set-up.  As far as a replacement for Sourdough's outhouse???  I seven holer might spoil him.


So your saying, His...hers, hers, hers, hers, hers, hers?

Solar panel on the outside for pacemaker batteries?????

----------


## Rick

A guy I worked with from Wausau, Wis. had an Airstream trailer and he had three lift panels in the floor. He'd just pull the trailer out on the ice, lift the panels out of the floor and fish. I can't imagine his insurance man knew that.

----------


## hunter63

> A guy I worked with from Wausau, Wis. had an Airstream trailer and he had three lift panels in the floor. He'd just pull the trailer out on the ice, lift the panels out of the floor and fish. I can't imagine his insurance man knew that.


Probably was never "axed" that question.
There a lot of fancy ones around.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

WOW! WOW! WOW! The more I explore this forum.... I'm blown away!!!

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

*you guys use shacks ?

maybe we should try that up here in Canada*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x768VAsOQSw

----------


## trax

Not really very Canadian of them boys C-G,they should have popped out with fish in both hands and between their teeth (and grabbed cold beers upon surfacing).

----------


## crashdive123

I would have thought that there would have been a Labatt's Blue in each hand as they exited - probably tourists.

----------

